# 8 month old dog not gaining weight..



## Jenredz (May 27, 2012)

We have Cash, who has just turned 8months, and our second Vizzie...we always fed our last dog on Arden Grange, with no problems. We've been giving Cash the Arden large puppy food, but he just doesn't seem to be gaining weight...he was getting 2 large cups a day, so should I up it to 3/4 cups, or it's there another food anyone else recommends? He eats the food no worries, it just seems he's so active, he's just come back from a couple days with friends when we were away, who are dog walkers, he ate no problem, but he's so skinny...any advice gratefully received...


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not familiar with that food, but only 2 cups a day doesn't seem like enough. We feed our girl (who is 13 months old and not nearly as active as some Vizslas) 3 cups a day. She has been eating this amount since she was around 3 months old. 

We feed Acana Wild Prairie and are happy with it.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have an 18 month old. He is free fed (not pushing that at all, just commenting on what we do!) and Miles eats 3-5 cups a day. We prompt him to eat at least 3 if he is being finicky and after that we let him do what he wants. He also supplement with meats, eggs, yogurts, and veggies. Yesterday he had 3 cups of his Taste of the Wild kibble and a cup of chicken.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

If all your game is store bought dry Kebble

Your mate will never be great 

Don't care the brands or words 

Big Bro a great market for the herd' 


Kebble is fine if its in the mixer but a far 3rd at best

Real whole foods and the correct supplements are far greater

Omegas create far deeper richer reds V fact 

Lean proteins with the correct exercise make lean fast muscles and lasting mates

and pictures earned do not lie

fear not the hate.


Real whole foods win by miles

we dare to compare the shopping over catching or hunting or growing ;D

please feel free this claim 

Nature humbles all even processed organic Trix kids foods"

The options are endless

but they take far more time and Cares

Help one be more

hate makes wrinkles

The beef""

moose, buffalo, elk a short list and far greater then beef 100 to 1

The Stacker cares and shares earned real events from doing

not pc fluff


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Our girl is 10 months old. I feed her Arden Grange, but she has the small/medium breed puppy food. I tried her on the large breed and she started to lose weight. I had to keep increasing the quantity to try and maintain her weight. When the bag was finished we went back to the small/medium again and her weight was fine. I do add other things to her food such as sweet potato, tuna, eggs, chicken etc. We're now at the stage of changing to adult food. I'm happy with the Arden Grange product so I'm researching this at the moment.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Free Professional advice removed by Author.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/I5ZeNLUEHKY


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Folks have been killing folks over faith for years?

thousands

time does not make a thing right or wrong but the same choices

trust this

She will humble anyone that even try

and I reduce her some

packs get killed and eaten

the 1 percent thrive

never meant 1 mate who gave a darn about a pin or ribbon 

but the options chase the 1 percent.

She is nearly spot on

open more then your ears and eyes

Nature is the Best and a option a few will seek with wellness facts and science

but takes far greater time and pride

earning these choices

A Choice not a Chance

all should have more

and the same never created much

But I still love Bonaza and Leave it to Beaver ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

At 8 months old, you just keep feeding him.
If he's not gaining weight, feed him more.
If that still doesn't work, change the foods slightly over time.
After that, if still no change,you may have to see the Vet.

Beware though, some V's run thin their whole life. One of my dogs, Rush, an intact male, was 46lbs. his whole life. Not one thing wrong with him, and I swear he could outrun a horse.

Gunnr weighed 39 lbs for months, probably close to a year, and she was for all purposes free fed. One day she was at 53 lbs. . I was like , whoa, chubba wubba, when did you get so big. She's at about 60 lbs. now, but she's built for it. I was pretty sure she'd be a big girl when I got her. 

If he's happy, healthy, alert, active, sleeps normal and recovers quickly during play, I would just feed him more. Make sure he's getting enough protein.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We have an intact male, 8 months old. He's all ribs -- but, he weighs a whopping 59 lbs (as of his last vet visit two weeks ago). His eating has slowed down significantly from about 4 cups / day to just shy of 3. He gets the food, just doesn't eat it all. 

One thing we did when Wilson wasn't eating enough was mix his food with a spoonful of plain yogurt - he loved it. We also would mix some of the flakes from his lamb lung in the food (he gets TOTW - Salmon). That was when he was about 6 mos and I was worried he wasn't getting enough. I figure he's slowed down in terms of eating because he's almost full size and because the weather is hotter and who wants to eat when it's 80% humidity outside?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Pre and Pro biotics Yogurt in the mix is great 

"Bifidus"

helps regulate the digestive system

We use this as well in the Mix and Flax seed cold pressed seed and Omega oils

Finer dinning 

make each meal a core builder every cell matters

and any and all processed Foods is junk ;D

Just check da'

Trunks


----------

